# Above ground kennels for beagles



## Jody Hawk

I've decided that I want my beagles up off the ground. They stay filthy on that red dirt and I would think diseases and parasites would be less of a problem with them off the ground. I'm thinking 4x10 kennels. I just bought the wood to frame it up. Just curious how many of Yall have your beagles above ground? Any advice?


----------



## mlandrum

Jody, your probably first of all, going to find out once you get those Tris off the ground and all that RED DIRT off them that they are really BLUE-TICKS !!   Really being serious -- I think they will and you also because they will b cleaner, you'll be able to control fleas-ticks- and smell better, and they'll be easier to load up !!   Be sure and send us a picture or two of the finished product


----------



## Elmerfudd4

Jody I do and they are 10 times better off.  Make sure you leave gap between the rafters and the dog house for plenty of air flow.  This keeps the dogs a lot cooler.  My full measurement on my kennels are 12ft wide and 10ft long. The kennel runs are 4 ft wide x 8 ft long and the housing has two, 2 ft sleeping qtrs.  

I have had my kennels going on 4 years now and absolutely love them.  Haven't had a flea problem, illnesses, or health problems since I have had them in these kennels.  

I will be building 2 more 4x8 kennels next spring after rabbit season.  

By the way, go ahead and spend the extra money to get the horse panels instead of any type of welding wire, and also get the greenhouse flooring.  This makes mainteinance and cleanup a breeze.  Very little cleanup needed with the greenhouse flooring, poop falls through.  I clorox and pine sol about once a month to every other month.  Keep us updated on the progress.


----------



## specialk

jody, i poured concrete on my dirt floors about 25 yrs. ago and have not looked back.....i reckon i can get another 25 yrs out of them yet.........check this old thread for some good ideas on above ground kennels......and good luck!!


http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=569784&highlight=


----------



## jimmy ballard jr

Concrete isnt Good For Dog Joints, Especially active dogs such as beagles!!!!!!! Off the ground is the best way to go, next best thing is the solid ground, concrete causes dogs to suffer as far as hip displaysia and other body structural ailments!!!!


----------



## bunnyhunter

Best thing you will ever do for your dogs. I used 1 1/2" treated wood strips 1" apart. No clean up! You are welcome to stop by and take a look.


----------



## specialk

jimmy ballard jr said:


> Concrete isnt Good For Dog Joints, Especially active dogs such as beagles!!!!!!! Off the ground is the best way to go, next best thing is the solid ground, concrete causes dogs to suffer as far as hip displaysia and other body structural ailments!!!!



please don't tell my 12 year old male dog that was born and raised on my concrete kennel......he'll start complaining about his hip


----------



## Hardwood

Love my raised pens Jody. Go with the Greenhouse benchtops for the floor. My favorites stay in the raised pen. All others are on the ground. At least till I can afford to build another one!


----------



## Jody Hawk

bunnyhunter said:


> Best thing you will ever do for your dogs. I used 1 1/2" treated wood strips 1" apart. No clean up! You are welcome to stop by and take a look.



Where did you find those treated strips? The ones I saw at Home Depot weren't treated.


----------



## Cottontail

Rip some decking boards.


----------



## Retired Army Guy

Jody, I have an above ground 4 x 10 I use for pups.  Its great with all the reasons listed above.  When a full grown dog is in its fine but they just cant get the exercise like a larger dirt pen where they can actually run around a little. If I have an adult dog in there I have to really monitor their food intake vs weight.
I don't mind dirt pens they don't smell like urine and let the dogs dig in the dirt to keep cool.  They do tend to look like a bit "ghetoy" though.  Maintenance is a trade off as you don't have to wash them down like cement but still have to shovel Pooh and fill holes that get out of hand.  I wet mine down when they get too dusty as well.
Puppies have little to no immune systems thats why they seem to catch everything but they develop very good immune system by the time they reach adult hood.Most communicable diseases are spread by the dogs stepping in infected Pooh of another dog.  Often puppies catch stuff from their mother or other adult dogs that the adult dogs immune system is fighting off. Or thats at least what the Vets say.  As for fleas or ticks in the dirt take it from some one who has spent a large portion of their life sleeping on the ground.  Fleas & Ticks aren't in the dirt they're in the grass & leaves.   Bottom line it all boils down to personal preference.


----------



## bunnyhunter

Jody, i ran treated 2x4's thru a tablesaw 3/4" thick.


----------



## swampcat95

I have raised floor kennel.  Floors are 2x6 pancaked together.  I prefer washing the pens twice a week.  All the waste collects in one area, so it is easier to expose of later, and cuts down on the smell from regular washing.


----------



## wrbrock58

They have them at Lowes ,allready treated 4 foot long.or longer..My first kennel was build out of this .. Then I went to the poultry flooring...


----------

